# Help !   ID  Frame w Campy Cambio Corsa,   Italian???



## Rogue726 (Sep 23, 2012)

Can any body help ID the frame, I picked it up while living in Italy back in the 80's. I want to try to make a consious effort to restore it to its original configuration.

Any info is truely appreciated

Mark 
S&S Airfield
Quincy Ohio


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow.  You don't see those every day.  Do you have the stuff to go with it?
You might try posting it over at the C+V Forum.
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage


----------



## Old-Bikes (Oct 4, 2012)

that looks like Celeste green to me... could it be a Bianchi?


----------



## jackomeano (Oct 6, 2012)

That looks alot like the Girardengo that I have from the 50s. he slot in the fork crown! I wood post a picture but having trouble getting picture from files.
 I have some parts for sale if you need a three piece front hub 36 holes. Universal Mongon brakes long reach.


----------



## sloar (Oct 7, 2012)

looks like a maino


----------

